

Bitcoin Currency and GPU Mining Performance Comparison - johnrdavisjr
http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Bitcoin-Currency-and-GPU-Mining-Performance-Comparison

======
mashmac2
TL;DR - Expensive cards run faster, ATI/AMD > Nvidia for mining, Radeon 5830
most efficient in their testing.

It's a pity this article didn't look at a few other cards which would have
been very competitive, namely the Radeon 5850's and 5870's. I've found my
5850's do very well, especially considering the performance/watt ratio.

~~~
AlexC04
I think there was more to it than that. It also came to the conclusion that a
$130 video card (Ati 5830) can earn $540 a year.

A system costing $1710 could earn $5300 per year.

Assuming a $14 bitcoin that represents a 210% return on investment.

~~~
mashmac2
This, of course, is making a big assumption: that the difficulty factor will
stay the same. It has consistently increased, making earning those bitcoins
significantly more difficult.

Break-even for me occured at about 75 days for my 5850's, but also used a much
lower difficulty (less than 5% of the current difficulty) for the beginning of
that.

(difficulty over the past 2 months: <http://bitcoin.sipa.be/speed-
lin-10k.png>)

------
iwwr
Valuations are still quite speculative and difficulty can increase by an order
of magnitude. Still, if you're not using the GPU but still using the computer,
you may as well throw in a miner as a low priority process.

------
skeletonjelly
No print button? Don't really feel like running Instapaper on all 7 pages.

